# Darton Bow (Please take a look)



## Hockey9019 (Apr 18, 2009)

Darton SL50? A few people have hinted to that


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

Darton Trailmaster for sure 78-80is, I sold a bunch of em.


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

I should have said it was built in the late 70s.


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

*Trailmaster*

Trailmaster for sure. Its what I started with.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Not a SL50 the wheels were attached in a slot between the end of the limbs with the shaft through the limb.

Had one and give it away back in the early 1990's. Was my first bow.

LFM


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*Not the SL50*



LFM said:


> Not a SL50 the wheels were attached in a slot between the end of the limbs with the shaft through the limb.
> 
> Had one and give it away back in the early 1990's. Was my first bow.
> 
> LFM


+1.......not an SL50. I had the SL50 Magnum and it was a Split limb and did not use the metal brackets to attatch the cams to the limbs.


----------

